# Bit sets.



## welcon2 (Jan 12, 2012)

Is it worth buying the router bit sets that different manufacturers sell or is it better just to buy the specific bits you need. A stupid question but why the different shank diameters ( 1/4" or 1/2" ) on the bits?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Hi Steve, If you have not been properly welcomed to the RouterForums, please allow me to do so.
when I started using the router, I started with a basic small set of bits, then I bought individual bits with profiles I needed. My first router (now a doorstop) used only 1/4 inch shanks but I replaced it with a much more powerful router that uses 1/2 inch shank bits. The 1/2 inch shank bits are much sturdier than the 1/4 inch bit but depending on what you plan to do, one may be preferable. Large mass bits, such as the large diameter raised panel bits, would be much more likely to break while in use if they had 1/4 inch shanks. I now, whenever possible buy 1/2 inch shank bits.
What the power rating of your router? What kind of work do you do with your router?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Smaller routers only take 1/4" bits. 1/4" bits are usually fairly small diameter because the 1/4" shanks can't handle the substantial torque that larger bits are subject to. 
Some of the sets available sell for about $2 a bit. If you have them, you are more likely to try them and find uses for them. A single bit of average quality will cost you at least $10 in profiles like roundovers, coves, and ogees. There are bits that you will use alot more often. When you wear them out you can replace them with a good quality bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

You need both the 1/4" and the 1/2" shanks,,,many fixtures need and use the 1/4" shank bits.
For me it's best to buy one of the router bits sets ...and you don't need a tank of a router to do most of the jobs ,a trim router ( 1 1/4hp ) will do the work just fine for many jobs..

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/30226-panel-doors-1-4-router.html

====



welcon2 said:


> Is it worth buying the router bit sets that different manufacturers sell or is it better just to buy the specific bits you need. A stupid question but why the different shank diameters ( 1/4" or 1/2" ) on the bits?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

mftha said:


> Hi Steve, If you have not been properly welcomed to the RouterForums, please allow me to do so.
> when I started using the router, I started with a basic small set of bits, then I bought individual bits with profiles I needed. My first router (now a doorstop) used only 1/4 inch shanks but I replaced it with a much more powerful router that uses 1/2 inch shank bits. The 1/2 inch shank bits are much sturdier than the 1/4 inch bit but depending on what you plan to do, one may be preferable. Large mass bits, such as the large diameter raised panel bits, would be much more likely to break while in use if they had 1/4 inch shanks. I now, whenever possible buy 1/2 inch shank bits.
> What the power rating of your router? What kind of work do you do with your router?


In response to BobJ3, I certainly defer to his experience and knowledge. I would now amend my post to emphasize understanding the power of your router and the uses to which it will be put. The link provided by BobJ3 demonstrates very well what can be done with 1/4 inch shank bits. 
If you have only one router, as in my case, I would do as I did and get a 3 1/2 hp router and generally use 1/2 inch bits, but I did not throw out any of my 1/4 inch bits, and I use them. (I raised the specter of bits breaking while in use. My first router became a doorstop after it had launched two bits into high earth orbit or possibly out of the solar system. I felt very fortunate that i was not in the launch trajectory.)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve, Please read the sticky threads... there is a lot of good information in them.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

MLCS sells a starter bit set in both 1/4 and 1/2 inch shanks for $40.00 on Amazon and their own site. I started out with 1/4 inch bits and soon gravitated to 1/2 inch shank in all bits 1/2 inch or larger cutting diameter for my large routers using the helpful information garnered from this site. I use 1/4 shank bits in my Ridgid Trim router so keeping the more common bits in 1/4 inch shank is necessary, but at the same time 1/4 inch can be used in any size router depending on the situation.


----------



## welcon2 (Jan 12, 2012)

mftha said:


> Hi Steve, If you have not been properly welcomed to the RouterForums, please allow me to do so.
> when I started using the router, I started with a basic small set of bits, then I bought individual bits with profiles I needed. My first router (now a doorstop) used only 1/4 inch shanks but I replaced it with a much more powerful router that uses 1/2 inch shank bits. The 1/2 inch shank bits are much sturdier than the 1/4 inch bit but depending on what you plan to do, one may be preferable. Large mass bits, such as the large diameter raised panel bits, would be much more likely to break while in use if they had 1/4 inch shanks. I now, whenever possible buy 1/2 inch shank bits.
> What the power rating of your router? What kind of work do you do with your router?


I purchased a Freud Plunge router, model #FT2000E which is 3 1/4 HP, it has both the 1/4" and 1/2" collets. The unit is mounted in a Freud table. I have had other routers but only used them in a template for making concrete forms. With the new set up I produced a bunch of cedar tongue and groove 1"x4". I have also been using it to profile hardwood edging for tables and benches I have built. I have also used it to put a radious edge on around 400 cedar stretching boards I have made.


----------



## welcon2 (Jan 12, 2012)

Charles your last two lines made me chuckle. When I was a kid 14 or 15 I was in my parents basement with a .22 rifle, I accidently shot a hole in a door and went into the panic mode. Searched for the woodfiller, stain and whatever to fix the hole, covered it up as best as I could, and thought I could really fool my Dad. It looked really good to me and my Dad never said anything for a couple of years till he went to replace the door.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you had shot high enough you could have installed one of those peep glasses in its place and really had him scratching his head.
By the way, did he say if he was impressed with your effort?


----------

